
Ask HN: Anyone see the meteor shower last night? - matt_the_bass
I woke about 3am EST. It was really cold so I didn’t go outside. I did get to see one bright meteor.
======
zimpenfish
Hoping that the London skies are sufficiently clear to get a couple on a long
exposure tonight.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Do you have experience photographing such events?

~~~
zimpenfish
Not yet (technically - I have tried a few times with a DSLR in the past but
generally always been thwarted by clouds etc.)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Cool! Post some results!

~~~
zimpenfish
Alas, London was solid cloud the whole night. What a disappointing weather
system we have here.

